# First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi is launching a fascinating new model series for its entry into a highly emotionally charged segment of the market: the A5 successfully unites the acclaimed Audi design language and thrilling dynamic driving performance, and combines generous refinement with the brand’s characteristic quality and sophistication. Its progressive design gives the new coupé an appearance that is both elegant and dynamic. With its muscular FSI and TDI engines, its entirely newly developed high-precision running gear, and a raft of innovative, luxury-class equipment features, the Audi A5 has been crafted to be a modern grand tourer, a touring coupé in the best tradition.
* Full Story *


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 ([email protected])*

I'll be very interested to see how the engine is situated in relation to the front axle. The press release states that the clutch and final drive have been swapped. I had hoped Audi would have a more complete solution to the tradional overhanging engine layout. It sounds like at best the engine will be about two inches further back. That combined with the fact that the base car is still front drive makes me think we're still going to be living with less than perfect weight distribution with these new Audi cars. Not necessarily the end of the world. Audi showed with the RS4 that excellent handling dynamics can come from a nose heavy car. I guess I was secretly hoping for a quattro with 50/50 weight distribution to go along with that rear biased torque split. Oh, well. I'm still very excited about this new A5.


----------



## Randy M (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 (D Clymer)*

The price for the S5 should be less than the new M3 now. Audi must be looking forward to the RS5 to compete with the M3.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 ([email protected])*

Either this, or the new A4 version of this, may be my next car. How soon diesel availability for the US and pricing estimates, anyone?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 ([email protected])*

Did anyone else notice on the interior dash pics that the background color of the controls look to have a more blueish hue instead of the traditional white background and red indicators?


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

No DSG? Or will be introduced later?


----------



## fxhomie (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 (Travis Grundke)*

Not in this one...


----------



## metalevon (May 1, 2005)

dude...are you kidding me?...354hp? 
i love this part.
*"Within just 5.1 seconds the Audi S5 can sprint to 100 km/h. But no figures can adequately describe the supreme free-revving character, the spontaneous response, the continuous power build-up, or the thrilling sound of this eight-cylinder engine."* 
they felt the need to defend the performance figures by glorifying other stuff we expect to be part of the package anyway...i have to say for the first time in a LONG time i am disappointed.


_Modified by metalevon at 12:13 PM 2/25/2007_


----------



## CarbonFibre (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (metalevon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metalevon* »_dude...are you kidding me?...354hp? 
i love this part.
*"Within just 5.1 seconds the Audi S5 can sprint to 100 km/h. But no figures can adequately describe the supreme free-revving character, the spontaneous response, the continuous power build-up, or the thrilling sound of this eight-cylinder engine."* 
they felt the need to defend the performance figures by glorifying other stuff we expect to be part of the package anyway...i have to say for the first time in a LONG time i am disappointed in audi's engineers. such a beautiful car though, inside and out.

Well power isn't everything. The current S4 has a similar engine, and hopefully this coupe will be priced similarly. If it is considerably more expensive, then the lack of power will be an issue (even if Audi isn't exactly known for its bang for buck). This A5 is around 7.5 inches shorter than a BMW 6 series but 5.6 inches longer than a 3 series coupe.
The S5 has a comparable engine to the BMW 650i (has 4.8 liter 360 hp engine), but hopefully comes in at a price under the around 74k base price of the 650i.


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (metalevon)*

Audi seems to always position its S cars slightly lower on the performance food chain than the equivalent BMW M car, and then they position the RS model slightly above the M car. Nothing has really changed here. 
It looks like this new A5/S5 is going to be significantly lighter than the B6/B7 chassis cars. The quoted 0-100 km times are about .8 second quicker for the 3.2 V6 and 4.2 V8 cars when compared to the previous versions of these engines in the B7.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

**drool**


----------



## Razor Back (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: (D Clymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Clymer* »_Audi seems to always position its S cars slightly lower on the performance food chain than the equivalent BMW M car, and then they position the RS model slightly above the M car. Nothing has really changed here. 
It looks like this new A5/S5 is going to be significantly lighter than the B6/B7 chassis cars. The quoted 0-100 km times are about .8 second quicker for the 3.2 V6 and 4.2 V8 cars when compared to the previous versions of these engines in the B7. 

Yea weight must have gone down to be able to have increases like that without a real increase in power. Which could make this interesting. 
Whats up with Valve-lift though didn't seem to add much at all.
3.2V6 FSI
255hp @ 6500
243tq @3250
27mpg
3.2V6 FSI w/Valve Lift
265hp @ ??
243tq @ 3-5k
27mpg
Only 10 hp? I was expecting a more significant jump from this technology. Perhaps it was just over hyped.
The S5 v8 didn't get much of a bump either. If it is indeed it is .5 second quicker to 60 than the S4 they should bring out how they did that then going on and on about the 15hp bump that it received.
That V6 Diesel looks to be the engine to have. 240hp, 368tq, and 32mpg (highway). **shaw-wing**


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (CarbonFibre)*

The U.S BMW web site indicates that the 335i coupe is 181.1 inches while the A5 comes in at 182.3 inches... just a touch longer than the current A4.


----------



## CarbonFibre (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (SoSuMi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoSuMi* »_The U.S BMW web site indicates that the 335i coupe is 181.1 inches while the A5 comes in at 182.3 inches... just a touch longer than the current A4.

Yeah it was hard for me to have any faith in the correct figures I got, as they varied a lot depending on where the info was coming from.


----------



## aretheregods (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Razor Back)*

I just wanted to point out that this car - the a5 3.2 does not seem to be directed towards to 335i. Obviously if that was Audi's goal they would have simply dropped the engine from the Roadsport into the a5 and been done with the matter. In all honesty, looking at the figures for BMW's 330i and the Mercedes CLK 350, this Audi seems to shot directly towards them. And, based on the HP TQ and performance figures for the three models, this Audi wins hands down. If it is the 335i that you were thinking this is directed towards, then I just believe you are sadly mistaken. 
Also, the fuel consumption for this car is actually a good bit better than the last FSI from the last generation. This car, by this European measure, gets about 27 mpg, where as the last engine in the a4 got about 23 mpg. These figures are both with the CVT.


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (agenTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agenTT* »_No DSG? Or will be introduced later?

I also thought DSG was going to be an option... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (Razor Back)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Razor Back* »_
Yea weight must have gone down to be able to have increases like that without a real increase in power. Which could make this interesting. 
Whats up with Valve-lift though didn't seem to add much at all.
3.2V6 FSI
255hp @ 6500
243tq @3250
27mpg
3.2V6 FSI w/Valve Lift
265hp @ ??
243tq @ 3-5k
27mpg
Only 10 hp? I was expecting a more significant jump from this technology. Perhaps it was just over hyped.
The S5 v8 didn't get much of a bump either. If it is indeed it is .5 second quicker to 60 than the S4 they should bring out how they did that then going on and on about the 15hp bump that it received.
That V6 Diesel looks to be the engine to have. 240hp, 368tq, and 32mpg (highway). **shaw-wing** 

Yes. I was also surprised that the Valve Lift system didn't add much more power. As I remember, the Roadjet concept had a 3.2 with Valve Lift and something like 300hp. My guess is at the moment Audi is using the system more for fuel economy and emissions than for performance.


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (D Clymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Clymer* »_
Yes. I was also surprised that the Valve Lift system didn't add much more power. As I remember, the Roadjet concept had a 3.2 with Valve Lift and something like 300hp. My guess is at the moment Audi is using the system more for fuel economy and emissions than for performance. 

The current production Vavlelift system appears to be simpler than the one on the Roadjet. The Roadjet also had the 7 speed DSG, DSG is hiding currently. Also, the A5 has quite a lot of styling cues from the Roadjet. Now that I think about it the Roadjet turned out to be a very important concept.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (CarbonFibre)*

The 650i is elegant, powerful (only engine option in US is V8 w/360hp) and large. The S5 is an S4 Coupe. I am very disapointed. 265hp V6!
Lexus, BMW, MB, Infinity, even Nissan comes with 300+!
Audi really dropped the ball, so sad









WHY!










_Modified by iwantanaudi at 12:27 AM 2/25/2007_


----------



## fxhomie (Feb 18, 2004)

Why? Audi knows its competition. Audi also believes the summation of a vehicle is more than mere hp figures. Audi offers Quattro and industry-leading interiors. 
The competition buys Audis specifically for dismantling purposes, to "see how they do it." 
The BMW 6 series is not the A5/S5's competition; it's more the Merc CLK.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_The 650i is elegant, powerful (only engine option in US is V8 w/360hp) and large. The S5 is an S4 Coupe. I am very disapointed. 265hp V6!
Lexus, BMW, MB, Infinity, even Nissan comes with 300+!
Audi really dropped the ball, so sad








WHY!









_Modified by iwantanaudi at 12:27 AM 2/25/2007_

The S5 was always meant to be a S4 coupe... they are based on the same chassis. And it is only 182.2 inches long, or 1 inch longer than the 3 Series coupe and 1 inch shorter than the CLK. Why do people insist it's a 6 Series competitor?


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 ([email protected])*

Nice photoshop coloring job on the S5 by the way (original car was probably silver):


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_The S5 was always meant to be a S4 coupe... they are based on the same chassis. And it is only 182.2 inches long, or 1 inch longer than the 3 Series coupe and 1 inch shorter than the CLK. Why do people insist it's a 6 Series competitor?









My reference to the 650i was in responce to a previous post, I also made the statement that the S5 is an S4 Coupe. I was not comparing the two, actually I was showing that you cant compare them. "only engine option in US is V8 w/360hp" The enty A5 will probably be the 2.0
Re-read it and dont be so quick on the trigger


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (iwantanaudi)*

i dont think they will make the A5 with the 2.0T, that engine would probably dumb down the car too much and not give it the up-market luxo performance coupe feel.

the 3 series and CLK and the direct targets for this. and HP is not everything. Audi is very outspoke about developing a whole entire car and not just go over the edge with only one piece of the puzzle.
Look at the S6 and S8. Neither are the fastest in their class by any means, but both are receiving numerous accolades from the press about being complete cars and huge value or the $ amount and what you get.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

No mention of Torque Vectoring Quattro. I wonder if it's going to be present. 
I'm somewhat disappointed in the output of the 3.2V6; I was hoping for at least 280hp. If the chassis makes the forward strides they're promising it may not matter.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*

You guys really need to consider what Audi is offering here before you start bashing it.
First - The 3.2 might not offer the same peak power of some apparent competitors, but it has a much flatter torque curve which means in normal driving it will feel just as fast or faster.
Second - Of the competitors named in the posts so far, only the Nissan is likely to cost less than an A5 3.2. In comparison to the Nissan, the Audi is more luxurious, more practical and more usuer friendly.
Third - Like the A5, the S5 is likely to cost thousands less than its so-called competition.
Fourth - According to Automobile Magazine, the Q5 (built on the next-gen A4 platform) is supposed to get a 330hp 3.0 turbocharged V6 as it's top engine. This says to me that within two years, the A4/A5 will have the same engine available.
Lastly - Stop obsessing about absolute HP and 0-60 times as if they are all a new model is worth. The appeal of European cars (Audi/VW or otherwise) has never been about their quarter-mile times. It's always been about the complete package and how the car makes you feel when you are driving it in the real world. If you want to beat everyone from one stoplight to the next, get a late-model Camaro. They might be 10 years old but they're still faster in a straight line than most European cars.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_i dont think they will make the A5 with the 2.0T, that engine would probably dumb down the car too much and not give it the up-market luxo performance coupe feel.

the 3 series and CLK and the direct targets for this. and HP is not everything. Audi is very outspoke about developing a whole entire car and not just go over the edge with only one piece of the puzzle.
Look at the S6 and S8. Neither are the fastest in their class by any means, but both are receiving numerous accolades from the press about being complete cars and huge value or the $ amount and what you get.

I think the 2.0T will come to the U.S. since the 2.0T in the A4 accounts for something like 80% of sales, and the powertrain is already certified. In Europe you can even get the A5 with the old 170hp 1.8T. I can't see the A5 with only one engine option in the U.S. (besides the S5).


----------



## vitoal18t (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 ([email protected])*

I bet TDI won't be available in U.S. and even if it is, not in California. 
I think 3.0L V6 TDI ~250HP would be an instant buy for me.... now that's an exotic car.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 ([email protected])*

rs5...wow, i never thought about that!!! what a car then! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 (vitoal18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vitoal18t* »_I bet TDI won't be available in U.S. and even if it is, not in California. 
I think 3.0L V6 TDI ~250HP would be an instant buy for me.... now that's an exotic car. 

Why? Bluetec is 50-state legal.


----------



## vitoal18t (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 (QUATTR0)*

Finally!
Audi needs to bring TDI cars to U.S. I think A5 w/ 3.0L TDI should get 30mpg in city/freeway mixed. Put out V8 like torque. And being the only V6/V8 Audi on the current market w/ turbos will give a chance for tuners to bump it up to 350HP/500lb-ft of torque leaving BMW in a black cloud of diesel exhaust.


----------



## DeMOROlized (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 (vitoal18t)*

Autoblog verion of the press release explicitly states that the TDI isn't coming to U.S.
http://www.autoblog.com/2007/0...ages/

Hopefully they only mean at launch.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 ([email protected])*

that is hot


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

Nice customization brag.
Too bad that doesn't apply to the world's biggest automotive market.
VW needs to get its act together yesterday.


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 ([email protected])*

I can't help but see NASCAR in Audi's future ....


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 (Peter_Rabbit)*

I can't beleive people are complaining about this car, prices are not out yet, so you can't say that the A5 is underpowered against it's competition. Besides 6.1 out of audi to 100km/hr will translate to 5.8 when tested by the magazines, so that is by no means slow as a STANDARD engine. 
I would love to see this with the S3's 2.0T, as I am sure it will be availible in Europe (at least with the 2.0T in some hp version) but not in the US, why because this car is about image for Audi in the US, and people in Europe are concerned a lot more about mpg and taxes for bigger engines.
This car is BEATIFUL, period, the 2 inches that the engine is moved back is suppossed to make a BIG difference in weight distribution, so let's drive the car or at least wait for it to be tested by the magazines before we say it is a nose heavy car that drives like such.
I hope they plan to sell a lot of A5's meaning that they will price it to move volume and not just as an image car, this will make it easier for me to afford. I am in LOVE!!!!!!!!!
And what about the V6 TDI engine, 250km/hr top speed, and 5.9 to 100km/hr in a DIESEL, WOW!!!! this is BIG news, this is a real SPORTY DIESEL that will make a big impact in the European market and maybe later in the US if they ever get the low sulfur diesels and emissions things in order.
The only thing that I see missing is DSG, that's it, the rest is GREAT!!!!!!
GO AUDI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 (Giancarlo)*

Ultra low sulfer fuel is already here... bring on the diesels! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DeMOROlized (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 (Giancarlo)*

2.0T is not in the announced plans even for Europe at this time.
Manual only at US launch (late Nov/Dec), auto transmission (hopefully DSG, fingers & toes crossed) to follow 4 months (A5) / 6 months (S5) later.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 (MoroIsAnOrange)*

Is the 1.8T FSI the old 1.8T with direct injection is it a trully new engine?
I think the 2.0T would fit very well in this car, maybe they will add it later in the cycle.


----------



## fxhomie (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 (Giancarlo)*

One major difference: new 1.8T-timing chain
old 1.8T-timing belt


----------



## SJ_GTI (Aug 2, 2006)

I really dig this car. I can't wait to see this platform applied to a new A4 as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 ([email protected])*

Nice curves! Good job Audi! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 (155VERT83)*

I think by the time this coupe is ready to come out over here, the 2.0T will be making 230 hp ala GTI 30th Annniversary...beyond that you could always put an S3 spec 2.0T with 265 hp in there...


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_
Why? Bluetec is 50-state legal.









Not yet it isn't. "Bluetec" is simply the name DC created to hype their new "clean" diesel. People keep thinking Bluetec = urea. It doesn't. The 2008 Jetta is considered a "clean" diesel, but VW isn't using the name Bluetec on the car itself. It will not use or need urea for 50 state certification. VW and DC are talking about larger engines (3 liter or larger) as likely needing urea to pass all 50 states. The EPA hasn't ruled yet on allowing urea to meet the standard. 
Mercedes came within a whisker of passing 50 state with the E320 Bluetec even without urea. If they can get the EPA to buy in, I would expect Audi to start bringing diesels to their entire line in the US. Hope so!


----------



## DeMOROlized (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 (ATC98092)*

Are you sure about this? I thought the urea-based system has already been certified as 50-state legal.


----------



## DonkeyInthe5 (Feb 26, 2007)

I think its 45 states.


----------



## Grand Admiral Thrawn (Dec 10, 2000)

Saw an A5 on the freeway today... Very BMW-ish, but still distinctive as an Audi...
The LEDs are sick... Can't wait to see the R8s on the road...


----------



## boatdog (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Grand Admiral Thrawn)*

Hmmm . . I'm liking the initial look and specs this car - Definatly want to test drive one of these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

How much for the A5?


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*

Prices have not been annouced so take a guess. My guess is 42k base for the A5.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*

My guess for base MSRP:
A5 $39,900
S5 $49,900
These may be slightly optimistic, but keep in mind today the A4 3.2 starts at $36K, A6 3.2 starts at $42K, and the S4 starts at $47K. And Audi has stiff competition from BMW with the 335i at $40K.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 (MoroIsAnOrange)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MoroIsAnOrange* »_Are you sure about this? I thought the urea-based system has already been certified as 50-state legal.

Not yet I'm afraid. The wonderful EPA is moving at their usual pace. My complaint is I live in a state that is going to adopt the CARB requirements (2009, I think) and I want my diesel!!!


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_My guess for base MSRP:
A5 $39,900
S5 $49,900
These may be slightly optimistic, but keep in mind today the A4 3.2 starts at $36K, A6 3.2 starts at $42K, and the S4 starts at $47K. And Audi has stiff competition from BMW with the 335i at $40K.

We only differ by $2100 on the base price of the A5. I'm pretty hot on this car with the 3.2 liter engine which should be capable of "reasonable" gas mileage.
Lately I've been a little less enthusiastic about a diesel variant due to the coming low sulfur diesel fuel requirements. From what I understand, removing the sulfur from diesel requires natural gas, which converts the sulfur into hydrogen sulfide. Due to such a tight NG market, there could be a combination of high diesel fuel prices and/or a scarcity of supply.


----------



## ikuto (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (SoSuMi)*

This is THE car for me, i'm still with my 02 GTI and have been itching to get an Audi. I liked the A4 but they didn't have the power i was looking for in a Sedan. A3 was being considered but they didn't have 2.0T quattro / Manual here in the US. This gives me more time to try to save up my pennies for a S5 next year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I was also considering the BMW 335i, but the styling was off, but it had the right amount of power. The A5....is perfect. If i can't afford the S5 by next year, i can always fall back to the V6 if i have to







. Either S5/A5 will do at this point, depending where i am financially next year. I'm SOLD haha!


----------



## aretheregods (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (ikuto)*

They have released UK prices - which are important for comparison purposes. For the A5 prices are from 30 - 34 k... with the diesel probably being the most expensive A5 model. while the S5 is about 40k - or 3k more than the S4. These prices reflect competitiveness with the bmw 3 series models... and there is a basic consensus among European mags and Journalists, that the M3 is going to be about 47 thousand pounds - i.e. the price of the RS4. So, the S5 seems to be positioned rather strangely. The 335i in Britain starts at 33,420. where as the S5 starts at 40k. falling directly in between the 335i and the M3 but not directly competing with either.


_Modified by aretheregods at 2:21 AM 3/7/2007_


----------



## ikuto (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (aretheregods)*

This is good news if it is going to be priced 40-45k in the US. I hope they give us room for options when purchasing a S5 without going over 50k. I look foward to a mid 40k S5 with some features like bluetooth, cold package, navigation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (ikuto)*

You'll never see any change out of 50 grand on a heavily optioned S5 with navigation and some other options. You're going to be in the same league as an S4..maybe a little less. A loaded S4 with Navigation and most every other options is 55-56K.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (ikuto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ikuto* »_This is good news if it is going to be priced 40-45k in the US. I hope they give us room for options when purchasing a S5 without going over 50k. I look foward to a mid 40k S5 with some features like bluetooth, cold package, navigation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .

The UK prices are in pounds... 1 pound = ~$1.9 U.S. dollars
The S5 will likely base at around $50K. The A5 3.2 quattro with 6-speed manual will start right around $40K.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*

You guys really think that Audi will place the A5 V6 with 265hp at the same price than the BMW 335 with 300hp? 
I don't know if this really makes sense for Audi.


----------



## ikuto (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*

I expect S5 to be around 50k, but i hope it will be priced a little under that. To me Audi is known to be more expensive with options around the same class as other brands with options. I am looking foward to around 47k sticker price for the S5. As for the A5 with V6, i feel it will most likely be starting at around 38k and usually end up 40-50k with options. At this point we are all just speculating of course, we will all see in a couple of months, cheers!


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (ikuto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ikuto* »_I expect S5 to be around 50k, but i hope it will be priced a little under that. To me Audi is known to be more expensive with options around the same class as other brands with options. I am looking foward to around 47k sticker price for the S5. As for the A5 with V6, i feel it will most likely be starting at around 38k and usually end up 40-50k with options. At this point we are all just speculating of course, we will all see in a couple of months, cheers!









There's just no way that an S5 is going to have a sticker price (or base price) starting at $47k. The base for the S4 is $47,500 and you can bet that the S5 will sit above that... I'm guessing a base price at maybe $49,990 or above with the "or above" most likely.
Likewise the A4Q with the 3.1 liter and a stick starts at $36,440. So I'm seeing the A5 starting at $41 to 42k.
Compared to BMW the pricing should descend RS5 > M3 > S5 > A5 > 335 > 328 > Yugo
And we all know what happens after we click a few options...


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (SoSuMi)*

I insist that the A5 with 265hp will have a tough time competing qith the twin turbo 300hp 335 at the same price range.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_I insist that the A5 with 265hp will have a tough time competing qith the twin turbo 300hp 335 at the same price range.


Yup...


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_I insist that the A5 with 265hp will have a tough time competing qith the twin turbo 300hp 335 at the same price range.


BMW just increased the pricing of the 2007 335i to $40,800 last week, probably because of very strong demand. I bet Audi is waiting for the pricing of the 2008 335i before they announce the A5 pricing... I'm sure they are hoping the 335i goes up even more next year so they can price the A5 higher, but I still think the A5 will base at under $40K, and the S5 under $50K... not by much though.


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 (vitoal18t)*

I agree 100%...turbo diesel is the way to go. Excellent fuel economy and easy to bump up the power to kill the competition!! Come on Audi make it happen. When people start to hear about 400+ lb-foot from these motors by installing a chip it will rattle the whole market.

_Quote, originally posted by *vitoal18t* »_
Audi needs to bring TDI cars to U.S. I think A5 w/ 3.0L TDI should get 30mpg in city/freeway mixed. Put out V8 like torque. And being the only V6/V8 Audi on the current market w/ turbos will give a chance for tuners to bump it up to 350HP/500lb-ft of torque leaving BMW in a black cloud of diesel exhaust.


----------



## Pocket Empty (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 ([email protected])*

Fascinating design!


----------



## ikuto (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 (Pocket Empty)*

Looking at all the available pictures around, it doesn't seem like the S5 come with a Sunroof?


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

*Re: First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5 (ikuto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ikuto* »_Looking at all the available pictures around, it doesn't seem like the S5 come with a Sunroof?









Don't sweat the sunruff. You can bet that virtually every S5 will have one (at least in the States).


----------



## jetcap37 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: (ikuto)*

I highly doubt that. With few options you be around 60K.


----------



## DKRanger22 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (jetcap37)*

Not sure why anyone is comparing this car to the BMW 6 series. I think it's rather evident that the S5 will compete directly with the new M3 that is soon to appear...


----------



## LYKUNO (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (jetcap37)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetcap37* »_I highly doubt that. With few options you be around 60K.

I'm hoping that it'll be closer to low to mid 50s. I test drove a new S4 last weekend that was well equipped (but no nav) that was ~52 and there was an S4 Avant with Nav in the showroom at ~53+. I can see 55k at the very top of what I'd be willing to pay, and could hopefully go much less sans nav, sunroof (or opensky or whatever it is), and standard radio rather than the B&O. Of course if gas is $4 or more a gallon by the time the S5 is available, I may just reconsider the A5 with the 3.2 and more options. Then again, maybe the FSI motor will have better economy than the current S4s (despite the increase to 354hp). 
I also managed to get the wife to drive that S4 to give her some idea of the intoxicating performance and sound of the 4.2 V8. The good news was she really liked it, but she wasn't especially enamored with the stiffness of the ride, although it wasn't too much different from our R32 over bumps. It's probably just that she's been tooling around in a minivan which has been our daily driver for the past few years (we're elder-caring and don't have much choice at the moment), so she is accustomed to its marshmallow soft ride. 
I've seen some conflicting info on whether the S5 will have 18 or 19" wheels as standard equipment. It'll be nice to see what options will be available for US models.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (LYKUNO)*

The S5 will likely base at $50K and top out at about $56-57K with all the options. Keep in mind sunroof and 19" wheels are standard according to the launch letter Audi sent to dealers. Only options will be nav, B&O sound system, keyless entry, parktronic, and a premium package consisting of premium leather and memory seats and mirrors.


----------



## PoshRacer (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow the S5 is going to be crazy. Audi does it again.


----------



## imnutz (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (aretheregods)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aretheregods* »_ In all honesty, looking at the figures for BMW's 330i and the Mercedes CLK 350,

The 335i is the 330's replacement. The 330 is dead. And the 335i is a better car than the A5.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_The S5 will likely base at $50K and top out at about $56-57K with all the options. Keep in mind sunroof and 19" wheels are standard according to the launch letter Audi sent to dealers. Only options will be nav, B&O sound system, keyless entry, parktronic, and a premium package consisting of premium leather and memory seats and mirrors.

You guys dont think that Magnetic Ride will be an option? The TT has it; that would be sad if a more luxurious (& expensive) Audi would not have it.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (iwantanaudi)*

Maybe later, but neither the dealer letter nor press release made any mention of Magnetic Ride.


----------

